# Brandungsrollen



## ecki99 (2. Dezember 2009)

Moin
da ich ja noch relativ neu in diesem Gebiet bin,
benötige ich nochmal euren Rat zur Ausrüstung.
Ich möchte zunächst nicht soviel Geld investieren, da ich ersteinmal meine Erfahrungen sammeln möchte.
Fakt ist, dass ich auf jedenfall nicht jedes Wochenende zum Brandungsangeln fahren werde, da es eine sehr kostenspielige Sache für mich ist (Sprit usw.).
Ein Verkäufer eines Angelgeschäfts hat mir daraufhin folgende Rollen empfohlen:

1)Cormoran Seacon Big Ben - 6Pi
-5 Stahlkugellager, Infinite-Rücklaufsperre, Wormshaft-Spulenhub,Powergetriebe, Alu-Weitwurfspule, großes Anti Twist Schnurlaufröllchen, Loglife Bügelfeder, Spezial Kurbelknauf 
Modell 5000 Übersetzung 4,8:1
Modell 6000                  4,3:1

2) Mitchell Avo Surf 70/80
-2+1 HPCR Kugelllager, seidenweiche Bremnse, computeroptimierter Rotor mit Schnurschutz, großes Anti Drall Schnurlaufröllchen,...
Modell 70 Übersertzung 4,9:1
Modell 80                    4,3:1

3) Ryobi Proskyer Nose Power
- 4 Kugellager, Multi Stopp, ausgewuchteter Rotor, Frontbremse, Schnellklappkurbel, kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen, Präzisions-Wormschaftgetriebe, Tangle Guard System
Modell PNP Übersetzung 3,9:1

4) Quantum Smart Surf
- 6 Hochleistungs Edelstahlkugellager, unendliche Rücklaufsperre, ausgewuchteter Rotor, flache Surf Alu Weitwurfspule, Großflächen Frontbremse, ergonomisch gefortmter Kurbelknauf , Power Getriebe
Modell Surf SR 660 Übersetzung 4,9:1
                    670                   4,7:1

So und nun seid ihr gefragt... was sagt ihr zu den Rollen? Habt ihr negative Erfahrungen mit einer von denen gemacht, usw.?


----------



## degl (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

Hi Ecki,

wenn du nicht "viel" investieren willst, dann das Modell No. 3

Die ist schon recht gut und liegt so zwischen 50 und 60 Euronen#6

gruß degl


----------



## gluefix (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

Ebenfalls Nr. 3, ich habe selber 2 davon. Sie sind vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis super. Mit dieser Rolle hast du schon was ordentliches, womit du dich auch unter eingefleischten Brandungsanglern sehen lassen kannst. Die anderen Modelle hatte ich jedoch leider nie in der Hand. Habe mir die Nr 3 auch nur auf anraten geholt und bin damit glücklich.


----------



## Platte (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

Würde dir die Nr. 1 empfehlen. Bekommst du auch für 50-60 Euro.
Vorteil gegenüber Nr. 3 (die auch nicht schlecht ist) das sie ne Spule aus Alu hat und nicht aus Kunststoff.
Beide Rollen sind Gute Einsteigermodelle mit Wormshaft Getriebe worauf ich immer achten würde..


----------



## ecki99 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

danke an alle


----------



## nibbler001 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

MEine Empfehlug wäre eine Mitchell GiTa SW.

Super Rolle mit schon ruhigem Lauf, robust, ziemlich Sanddicht und Salzwasserfester Lackierung.

Kommt mit zwei Spulen, einer Alu standart Spule und einer Plastik Weitwurfspule.

Hab ich schon für um die 30€ gesehen (normalpreis liegt aber bei um die 70€) 

300 m in 0,35 mm.
Einholgeschwindigkeit0,90 m Verhältnis 4,8:1.
Komfort4 HPCR-Kugellager (rostfrei behandelt).


----------



## gluefix (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*



Platte schrieb:


> Würde dir die Nr. 1 empfehlen. Bekommst du auch für 50-60 Euro.
> Vorteil gegenüber Nr. 3 (die auch nicht schlecht ist) das sie ne Spule aus Alu hat und nicht aus Kunststoff.
> Beide Rollen sind Gute Einsteigermodelle mit Wormshaft Getriebe worauf ich immer achten würde..


 

Also ich habe meine beiden Nr.3en mit jeweils 3 Aluspulen gekauft für je 79 € . Also für knapp 180 € zwei Rollen und 6 Aluspulen.
Gruß Benni


----------



## Sleepwalker (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

Moin Ecki,

ich hätte noch drei Okuma Axeon AXS 90 plus sieben komplett bespulte E-Spulen abzugeben.
Ich habe sie ca. zwei Jahre in der Brandung gefischt und immer gut in Pflege gehalten sie sind wirklich noch 1a in Schuss. Solltest Du Interesse haben, melde dich einfach bei mir. Ich könnte dir auch vorab ein paar Bilder zukommen lassen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Merlin (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

Also ich habe die Crypton Surf Rollen und kann die auch nur empfehlen..

Das Problem hier ist doch das jede " seine " für die Beste hält und ich glaube auch nicht das jeder alle Rollen hat von daher ist ein vergleich sehr schwierg.

Ich würde mir die Rollen im Laden ansehen und vergleichen welche dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## degl (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*



Merlin schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Crypton Surf Rollen und kann die auch nur empfehlen..
> 
> Das Problem hier ist doch das jede " seine " für die Beste hält und ich glaube auch nicht das jeder alle Rollen hat von daher ist ein vergleich sehr schwierg.
> 
> Ich würde mir die Rollen im Laden ansehen und vergleichen welche dir am besten gefällt.



Da geb ich dir völlig recht, das ist unbestritten so......

Allerdings will er (zu recht) noch nicht so viel ausgeben und da sind die Modelle von Ryobi für ca. 50 Okken echt gut........
besser geht immer #6

gruß degl


----------



## JoseyWales (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*



gluefix schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine beiden Nr.3en mit jeweils 3 Aluspulen gekauft für je 79 € . Also für knapp 180 € zwei Rollen und 6 Aluspulen.
> Gruß Benni



Nein Du meinst die Power Pro.....die Ryobi Proskyer Nose Power hat eine Kunststoff Spule.
Ich habe übrigens noch immer eine Shimano Brandungsrute abzugeben. Leute...für 150€ ein Schnäppchen....


----------



## luecke3.0 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

Hallo,
falls die Frage noch aktuell ist, nimm Nr.3! Ist ne sehr gute Rolle, die gibt´s z.Zt. bei Askari gnadenlos günstig:
http://shop.angelsport.de/095631.85.585
Wenn du Aluspulen haben möchtest dann passen auch die der Pro, bei Ryobi kann man alle Spulen nachkaufen, die Teilenummern stehen hinten im aktuellen WFT-Katalog.
Die Proskyer Pro gabs aber auch letztens irgendwo für 59€, da sind dann immer 3 Aluspulen dabei!

Hab mich in den letzten Jahren intensivst mit Brandungsrollen beschäftigt, die anderen Modelle die du aufgezählt hast sind nie sonderlich gut weggekommen beim durchforsten diverser Foren. Die Mitchell soll noch ganz ok sein, ist allerdings das am schlechtesten Ausgestattete Modell.

Ne Alternative wäre noch ne Okuma Synex, gibt´s ab 59€ bei Gerlinger, hab selbst eine und bin sehr zufrieden damit!

Okuma und Ryobi stehen halt auch noch für "japanische Ingeneurskunst" und brauchen sich vor Daiwa und Shimano nicht verstecken!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## kotraeppchen (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

Für mich gibt es für die Brandungsfischerei nur eine Role:
Mitchell Nautil Pro.

Unverwüstlich, 100% wasserdicht, korrosionsbeständig, super getriebe, relativ leicht, große Kurbel, extrem große Spule für weite Würfe!

Seid Jahren genutzt und läuft wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## Allerangler (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*



ecki99 schrieb:


> Ich möchte zunächst nicht soviel Geld investieren, da ich ersteinmal meine Erfahrungen sammeln möchte.
> Fakt ist, dass ich auf jedenfall nicht jedes Wochenende zum Brandungsangeln fahren werde, da es eine sehr kostenspielige Sache für mich ist (Sprit usw.).


 





kotraeppchen schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es für die Brandungsfischerei nur eine Role:
> Mitchell Nautil Pro.


 


was fällt Dir auf wenn Du ecki`s vorraussetzungen ließt , und nach Deiner Antwort googelst #c Bzw. Du mußt ja wissen was sie kosten |kopfkrat


----------



## gluefix (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Okuma und Ryobi stehen halt auch noch für "japanische Ingeneurskunst" und brauchen sich vor Daiwa und Shimano nicht verstecken!
> 
> Gruß
> Lücke


 
Das habe ich doch schon mal irgendwo gehört :q ! Endlich spricht es hier mal einer aus. Denn viele denken ja, das Ryobi irgend so ein Massenprodukt aus China ist. Also meine sind nachweislich Made in Japan. Nach Aussage meines Händlers hält sie locker mit der sonst so Beliebten Shimano Ultegra 10000 mit. Ich stand ja selber vor dem Regal und wusste nicht ob die altbewärte Shimano für 150 € oder die die Ryobi für 80 €. Mein Händler war halt wirklich ehrlich zu mir und empfahl mir die Ryobi als absoluten Geheimtipp ! Er meinte es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sie sich fest unter den Brandungsanglern etabliert hätte #6. Dann bin ich jetzt eben einer der wenigen Vorreiter. Im Übrigen gehe ich JEDES Wochenende von Oktober bis April zum Brandungsangeln, und bis jetzt hält die Rolle. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## luecke3.0 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

Hallo,
ich glaube zwar nicht das deine Made in Japan sind, aber dein Händler hat recht. Aber mal davon abgesehen sind die Shimanos auch nicht made in Japan...
Aber entwickelt werden sowohl Ryobi als auch Shimano in Japan.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## FelixSch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

Ich selber fische mit Modell Nr. 3 und das sehr zufrieden. Habe bisher noch keine Gelegenheit gehabt, mich über die Rolle zu beklagen. Wirft gut, Kurbelt gut ein, kommt mit ordentlich Zubehör zu dir und Schick sieht sie obendrein auch noch aus.


----------



## FelixSch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

Also, ich habe meine Ryobi PNP nochmal unter die Lupe genommen und es steht überall nur "designed and engineered in Japan". Ich konnte es nicht mehr finden, aber ich meine, irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben "Made in Taiwan" und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass es ein kleiner Kleber auf einer der Rollen war.
Aber hey, sogar wenn sie dort gefertigt wurden, die Fertigung bekommen auch die Taiwanesen hin. Nur die Entwicklung, das würde ich dann doch in bewährtere Hände geben.


----------



## luecke3.0 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

Hallo,
die Produktion fast aller großen "echten" Hersteller ist in Billiglohnländer gewandert, ne echte "made in Japan" gibt´s nur noch in utopischen Preisklassen, wenn´s die überhaupt noch gibt...|rolleyes
Es kommt auf das Qualitatsmanagement der jeweiligen Firma an, wenn das stimmt ist es egal wo gefertigt wird. Aber Taiwan, Korea oder Malaysia sind meißt die besseren Produktionsländer im vergleich zu China, muss aber nicht.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## gluefix (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

Also die Kartons vom meinen Rollen waren mit japanisch beschriftet und ich meine auch da stand Made in Japan drauf. Ich werd nachher nochmal nachsehen. Im Prinzip aber auch egal, da es hier um die Rolle geht und da sind wir uns ja einig. Ich denke es gibt noch einige andere gute Produkte in dieser Preisklasse. Letztlich zählt ja auch immer ein Stück weit der persönliche Eindruck und  der Geschmack. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Platte (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*



gluefix schrieb:


> Das habe ich doch schon mal irgendwo gehört :q ! Endlich spricht es hier mal einer aus. Denn viele denken ja, das Ryobi irgend so ein Massenprodukt aus China ist. Also meine sind nachweislich Made in Japan. Nach Aussage meines Händlers hält sie locker mit der sonst so Beliebten Shimano Ultegra 10000 mit. Ich stand ja selber vor dem Regal und wusste nicht ob die altbewärte Shimano für 150 € oder die die Ryobi für 80 €. Mein Händler war halt wirklich ehrlich zu mir und empfahl mir die Ryobi als absoluten Geheimtipp ! Er meinte es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sie sich fest unter den Brandungsanglern etabliert hätte #6. Dann bin ich jetzt eben einer der wenigen Vorreiter. Im Übrigen gehe ich JEDES Wochenende von Oktober bis April zum Brandungsangeln, und bis jetzt hält die Rolle.
> Gruß Benni


 
Hallo Benni, natürlich kann man sie gut empfehlen, vorallem wenn man sich dann noch Aluspulen dazuholt#6
Natürlich mag dein Händler ehrlich gewesen sein nur muss man bedenken das man in der Regel auch mehr Geld mit der günstigeren Ryobi verdient als mit der teureren Shimano.
Ein vergleich hält die Ryobi dennoch nicht stand mit der XSB 10000. Ist halt ne Klasse besser dafür aber auch teurer.


----------



## luecke3.0 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

Hallo Platte,


> Ein vergleich hält die Ryobi dennoch nicht stand mit der XSB 10000. Ist halt ne Klasse besser dafür aber auch teurer.


Das stimmt, allerdings hängt sie die vergleichbar teuren Shimanos und Daiwas (Emcast, Navi, u.ä.) locker ab oder ist zumindest in manchen Belangen, wie z.B. Wurfweite, deutlich überlegen.
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## gluefix (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*



Platte schrieb:


> Hallo Benni, natürlich kann man sie gut empfehlen, vorallem wenn man sich dann noch Aluspulen dazuholt#6
> Natürlich mag dein Händler ehrlich gewesen sein nur muss man bedenken das man in der Regel auch mehr Geld mit der günstigeren Ryobi verdient als mit der teureren Shimano.
> Ein vergleich hält die Ryobi dennoch nicht stand mit der XSB 10000. Ist halt ne Klasse besser dafür aber auch teurer.


 
Das kann natürlich auch der Grund gewesen sein, warum er mir verwunderlicher Weise zu der "billigeren" Ryobi geraten hat |kopfkrat. Naja es wird bestimmt auch nicht die letzte Rolle sein die ich in meinem Leben gekauft habe  . Das ist wie mit Autos, irgendwann möchte man einen neuen, moderneren Wagen der zuverlässig ist. Also ich erwarte von meinen Ryobis das sie mindestens noch die Saison 2010 und 2011 überleben. Wie gesagt, das ist bei meiner wöchentlichen Benutzung fast ein kleiner Härtetest |rolleyes. Mal schauen was der Markt dann so anbietet an Neuheiten und Raffinessen im erschwinglichen Preislimit für Normalverdiener.
Gruß Benni


----------



## brandungsfighter (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

Also die Nautil hatte ich selbst (meiner Meinung nach totaler schrott!!!, sie war nur am schleifen , das getriebe war nach kurzer zeit am wackeln und die bremse war nur am schmieren , da sie aus gummi besteht)

aber........

bei ebay gibts die crypton surf 660 für 79.90€ 

lg


----------



## ecki99 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsrollen*

hat sich schon erledigt  habe mir 2x die mitchell gita sw gekauft und bin damit sehr sehr zufrieden  ..


----------

